# On TRT, any questions feel free to ask!



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey all, I'm on TRT protocol with Cyp, AI, and HCG.  If anyone has any questions regarding TRT or bloodwork feel free to PM me or start a thread and I'll be sure to check it out.  Been doing a lot of talking with all kinds of docs and basically been soaking up as much info as possible!


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

"Soaking it up".

That is our Spongy!

You're way ahead of at your age then I was at 40. So good to have all this information and guys like you sharing it. I've learned allot from my TRT and like to get some one on one with you and compare notes sometime.


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

This is REALLY good shit!!

A guy popping out of pocket and willing to share on his time and dime.

Gives me a No HOMO boner.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 9, 2012)

im currently working with someone trying to get me on trt, my doc wont do it unless my free test is 0.0


----------



## Spongy (Apr 9, 2012)

hmmm, many doctors out there right now are freaked out at the prospect of prescribing any sort of treatment because of the fear of reprisal or being called a "steroid" doc.  Your best bet is to educate yourself and find a doctor that is willing to hear you out, or to go through a clinic.  I go through a clinic and the guys have been incredible.  I know enough to self TRT, but I like being legal and having a second opinion when needed.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 9, 2012)

Spongy what were your initial numbers before TRT if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 9, 2012)

377 T, 97 Free


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for putting up this thread


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 14, 2012)

getting my blood work done on monday!..hopefully i may be getting a phone call from their doctor shortly after.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 14, 2012)

Fire that Doctor Oldschool


----------



## PVL (Apr 16, 2012)

ill probably be on TRT in the near future............how much of diff has it made spongy


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 16, 2012)

Phatbastard said:


> Fire that Doctor Oldschool




if this works, he will be sent packing PB!!!


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Spongy are you going to put Hgh in your protocol anytime?

I'm thining of doing just that & watching the testing that you guys are doing....


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2012)

I just started this week, and I can definitely tell a difference!  I will keep you updated, but It feels REALLY good.  Can't beat this feeling of "well being" as they put it.


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2012)

That's great Spongy.  Any insite on Hgh and injury prevention.  For fuck sake it seems like I'm going thru a different injury every other week.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2012)

honestly I haven't had that issue, but from what I've heard it will definitely speed up recovery time!  Maybe talk to CFM about that, I know he's practically worshiping his kits on a daily basis!


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll do that thanks Spongy


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2012)

Spongy, are you then going to stick to your scripted TRT dose or are you going to blast and cruise?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 30, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Spongy, are you then going to stick to your scripted TRT dose or are you going to blast and cruise?



that's a good questions Nble.  I am actually one of the few people that never cycled or used exogenous hormones before starting TRT.  I was just lucky enough to be one of the few chosen dudes with testosterone levels that fell off a cliff at the age of 25.  

That being said, I'm seeing some great gains on my TRT dose of 210mg E5D and see no need to go higher at this point.  I know that it will come to a point where I blast and cruise, but right now that is no necessary.  Zeek, CrazyFMike, and I all agree that it is best to work what you have to its max potential before stepping it up.

I do, however, add other things to my trt such as HGH, IGF LR3 (not anymore, see my results), and Anavar.  I also plan to run Masterone next year some time. 

But to answer your question, for right now it's just straight TRT doses with a few extras along the way.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2012)

Great perspective, Brother. Sounds like you've got a solid plan. 

I'm on TRT also (I'm a bit older than you are  ) and candidly it was the TRT which got me back into the game as far as tightening-up my training and diet. I literally felt alive again, after being in a fog for about 5 years due to low Test. 

From there, I did exactly what you are doing: maxed-out my potential slowly. Your Doc sounds like he knows what he's doing and has you on a decent TRT dose. Mine started me off at just 50 Mg per week - enough to shut me down but not nearly enough to get my Test levels back to good. From there, I more or less took control of my own TRT and then began incorporating other compounds (Mast, Tren) and the rest is history. 

FWIW, I'm in the best shape of my life right now, my diet is tighter than it's ever been, body composition is best ever and my 40-something self would kick the snot out of my 20-something self in a cage fight 

Best of luck, Spongy!

- Savage


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you have a steady elevated libido when on trt?


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> Do you have a steady elevated libido when on trt?



I've been on trt for about 3 years now & yes.  Compared to before trt my libido has been consistent.


----------



## noteven (Jul 3, 2014)

I have been on TRT for a month now.  My initial Free T was on 2ng/dl & the Doc. put me on .5cc of TC IM per week.  Just had new BW done and my Free T is still low so Doc upped the dose to .44cc twice a week.  Just short of 200mg.  I thought his dosage was odd.  Don't know how he came up with that number unless he has a formula of how much test C to use based on the Free T number.  I forgot to ask what my new results were but it will be interesting to see what two injections a week will do.  So far I have not been to impressed with TRT.  I am paying a flat rate of $150/mo which includes everthing but BW.  Most of that I have done at the VA except for total T and Free T.  I know once a week I start feeling really listless by the time for my next injection then it takes a couple of days to recover.  I am 66  and lifting all my life no prior history of roids.


----------

